# sheeve bolts 10/24 with square nuts



## oquinn (Oct 28, 2013)

Are the square nuts just the regular size or are they a special size?


----------



## sam (Oct 29, 2013)

There regular size---referred to as Stove bolts&nuts--used on early wood stoves I guess---still available but you'll have to ask around to find them


----------



## Sumon235 (Nov 12, 2013)

*boca raton transportation*

http://www.stargazervideochat.com/videochat/


----------

